# largest/smallest Chi



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Fun question 

Who has the smallest full blooded chi and who has the largest full blooded?

I'm thinking when Bijoux grows up she'll be a contender (already 4.3 lbs) but as it stands I thought this could be fun to ask


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would guess that Dottie is the smallest and Jaspar is the largest! But ALL of them are wonderful. Big or small, they are all perfect.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My smallest purebred adult is 3.25 lbs, she's 2 years old. She is not even close to the smallest adult here, I don't think, though I am not sure.

My largest purebred adult is 7 lbs, he's 18 months, I'm sure he's not the biggest either lol.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

We're just average at 6.1lb and 7.1lb at last weigh in.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I Am not going to devuldge Jasper's weight because some people here have very harsh views on over weight dogs in general but most especially chihuahuas. I know being over weight is not healthy for my Jasper thus we have been trying for over a year with some help from our vet,exercise and fat free homecooking to get him to drop some weight. Thus far he has only dropped about 2lbs. He is tall and long and according to our vet a large framed chi but still to big. He also has a very slow metabolisim which doesn't help. I think it is safe to say he is the largest pure bred chi here. I will post a pic of his parents and jasper once I switch computers.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Laura, I hope you didn't think I was pointing fingers at Jasper's weight. He is just big boned! He has always been a bigger boy. Some chi's are big, some are little, some are in between. He has always been one of my favorites, no matter what his size.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi my buster weighed in today at 6 pounds 2 ounces he had a few shots to get his vet said he looks great


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

My Tootsie is a big girl. she weighs alittle over 9 pounds. i think she could maybe lose at most one pound, she's got a large frame. She does love to eat, if i let her she'd weigh alot more than that.

Minnie on the other had doesnt like to eat that much. she only weighs around 4.5 pounds and she could gain a few ounces

they are from the same litter, Tootse looks like her Mother, and Minnie looks like her Father


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My largest pure bred chi is Lexxi at 8 pounds. She is at her ideal weight. Reggie is the heaviest at 8 pounds 2 oz, but is one of my shortest. He has lost a little over 1/2 a pound, still has about 1 1/2 more pounds to lose. My smallest is Twiggy who is 2 pounds 14 oz at 2 years old. I think T would win the smallest with Jade?

ETA: I just weighed Twiggy and she's having a fat day, she is 3 pounds. She's in heat, maybe she's a little bloated from that. lol


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

My lad is 13 months 9ins tall. 7 lb in weight


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe Dottie???? she is 1lb 10 oz (last weigh in) at 9 and a half months


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I was going to say Dottie, Quigley or Jade for smallest. I thought someone here said that they had a 12 pounder recently but I'd have to go back and look at posts.
My girls are not contenders either way. They'll finish somewhere in the "mediocre and average" range! haha!


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

my max is 9lb and daizy is 6lb. both are 4 yrs. mine are in the middle.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, all mine are full blooded- Abby's my smallest at 2.25 lbs(5 years old) and Sassy came to me at 9 lbs, but she now 5.5-6lbs depending on her gumption to play...LOL


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Laura, I hope you didn't think I was pointing fingers at Jasper's weight. He is just big boned! He has always been a bigger boy. Some chi's are big, some are little, some are in between. He has always been one of my favorites, no matter what his size.


 God no Tracy nothing you said bothered me. About a month ago (maybe more) someone from here posted on FB her disgust/dis-stain for dog owners who don't care or pay attention to their dogs being over weight. Some of what she said was worded very strongly and the replys (26+) were also strongly worded. I know the thread was not pointed at my Jasper, but still it bothered me because not all people don't care about their dog's weight. In our case we have tried so many things and have had little success that I am wondering if Jenny Craig wants their 1st canine client. BTW time Jasper was 1 yr old he weighed in at 11.5 lbs and yet he looked great for his frame and the vet had no concerns. (sadly though that was 3.5lbs heavier than he was when he got neutered). The vet said that can contribute to rapid weight gain, however he thinks now that Jasper's metabolism is a big part of the problem. Not sure what to do for him now other than making sure he doesn't gain any more. My biggest worries are the stress on his legs, organs and over all health as he gets older (diabetes etc). 
Dad:Thor







4lbs

Mom: Daisy 5.5lbs









Jasper @ 8 weeks already bordering 2lbs believe it or not:








Jasper @ 5monthes 6 lbs:








Jasper @ 1yr 11.5lbs








Jasper @ 3yrs not disclosing his weight:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> I Am not going to devuldge Jasper's weight because some people here have very harsh views on over weight dogs in general




I have to agree about the 'views'....but...I bet Chico would give Jasper a 'run for the money' on weight.... and I am like you as trying to get his weight down... It is SO hard to get Chico to lose a pound.... I was hoping this knee surgery would able him to walk... but now with the hip problem, I don't see that happening.... *sigh*... I love him no matter what he weighs.... and he loves me no matter what *I* weigh.... so we are a match


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

My Lola is 4lbs


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

jan896 said:


> I have to agree about the 'views'....but...I bet Chico would give Jasper a 'run for the money' on weight.... and I am like you as trying to get his weight down... It is SO hard to get Chico to lose a pound.... I was hoping this knee surgery would able him to walk... but now with the hip problem, I don't see that happening.... *sigh*... I love him no matter what he weighs.... and he loves me no matter what *I* weigh.... so we are a match



Izzy says she feels a kinship with Jaspar and Chico...weight is always an issue for her...no matter how hard we try...she is built like a little bulldog...wide chest and stocky build.....and with her ortho problems walking very far is problematic...


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Emma is 3lbs. Chloe is 7.5lbs... She's at her ideal weight and very lean and muscular.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I had one vet say that my Max was a mix, but others said he was just a very large full blooded chihuahua. :love4: {he died this past February at the ripe old age of 16 and a half years old}. I don't really know. But if he was full blooded then he definitely was the world's biggest. :nshocked2: His weight was way up there in the double digits!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

jan896 said:


> I have to agree about the 'views'....but...I bet Chico would give Jasper a 'run for the money' on weight.... and I am like you as trying to get his weight down... It is SO hard to get Chico to lose a pound.... I was hoping this knee surgery would able him to walk... but now with the hip problem, I don't see that happening.... *sigh*... I love him no matter what he weighs.... and he loves me no matter what *I* weigh.... so we are a match


I know how you feel, it's taken 7 months to get Reggie down a half a pound. He has a bad leg/hip and doesn't walk or run much. He put on the weight after his neuter. I have been just encouraging him to move more and it seems to be working.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

lynx8456 said:


> God no Tracy nothing you said bothered me. About a month ago (maybe more) someone from here posted on FB her disgust/dis-stain for dog owners who don't care or pay attention to their dogs being over weight. Some of what she said was worded very strongly and the replys (26+) were also strongly worded. I know the thread was not pointed at my Jasper, but still it bothered me because not all people don't care about their dog's weight. In our case we have tried so many things and have had little success that I am wondering if Jenny Craig wants their 1st canine client. BTW time Jasper was 1 yr old he weighed in at 11.5 lbs and yet he looked great for his frame and the vet had no concerns. (sadly though that was 3.5lbs heavier than he was when he got neutered). The vet said that can contribute to rapid weight gain, however he thinks now that Jasper's metabolism is a big part of the problem. Not sure what to do for him now other than making sure he doesn't gain any more. My biggest worries are the stress on his legs, organs and over all health as he gets older (diabetes etc).
> Dad:Thor
> 
> 
> ...


He does not look that bad, he looks fine for his size. He's just a big boy.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Jasper's always been one of my favorites !

I can honestly say I've never looked at a dog and wondered how much he weighed.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah is only 16 weeks old so I have no idea how much see is going to weigh as adult. Now she weighs 2 lbs 13 oz. My pom that passed was 9 years old weighted 6 lbs and vet said she was over weight. I didn't think so.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Theresa, according to the puppy weight chart she is charting 4.5-5 lbs.
My girls were a bit smaller at 16 weeks and I would guess that they will end up 4-4.25 lbs. They are 3.5 and 3.6 right now at 9 months and almost 10 months. I have not weighed them in a few weeks. 
Only time will tell, though!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Theresa, according to the puppy weight chart she is charting 4.5-5 lbs.
> My girls were a bit smaller at 16 weeks and I would guess that they will end up 4-4.25 lbs. They are 3.5 and 3.6 right now at 9 months and almost 10 months. I have not weighed them in a few weeks.
> Only time will tell, though!


Oh cool thanks so much, I just hope and Pray she will be healthy. Doing all I can on my part.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Most of my bigger ones are all between 5-6lb in weight - the odd couple under 5lb. One of my smaller puppies I sold last year won't have been very big but my current smallest one is Harvey - 2lb 10 oz

Facebook


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Bella is 4.5 lbs at 2yrs and 9 months.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper thanks everyone for the kinship, love and support. He has had some minor issues with his front left knee and left hind leg but some medication and glucosamine takes care of it. He is a bit on the lazy side , especially since Hannah moved in (she is active but not too much at her age). We are hoping that Mr. Moose given his age helps get Jasper more active thus helping with his weight. Once my ankle recovers from a recent injury and pending surgery I am hoping Jasper and I can start nightly walks again to. It would help us both. 

On a side note I have seen pure bred chis and know a few that are close to Jasper's size or even bigger. Just goes to show no matter the breeding, diet or whatever you never know what you are going to get for a chihuahua. They are full of surprises.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

My 3's weights are Honey -5lb5oz Zac -6lb2oz and Romeo is 7lb13oz he looks like he needs to put on a bit of weight though as he looks skinny for his frame


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd say Jade or Quigly for the smallest.
There is also overall build to consider as well, sometimes the smallest Chihuahua by appearance is not the lightest! 

Many people also misrepresent what their dogs weigh (for some unknown reason) 

As for the largest? I'm not sure.. I do think there are more large Chi's than tiny overall however.
Jasper is a cutie  who cares what he weighs, as long as you love him. :daisy:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Last weigh in...

Britney 5 lbs, 5 ounces
Butter 4 lbs, 5 ounces
Baylee 3 lbs, 1 ounce


----------



## Dixie Belle (Apr 9, 2011)

Dixie is bigger than I thought she'd get. I got her just a week before she turned 6 weeks. Yes too young, but it was either me or someone else. She was 1lb. Took her to the vet at 7 weeks and she was 1.14lb. 5 months now and she's just alittle over 8lbs. Just got her spayed, so we'll be going for more walks when she recovers.


----------



## motherofJJ (Nov 8, 2010)

jj (red fawn l/c) is my biggest shes 6.6lb i thought she was over weight but my vet dosent seem concerned.and cookie my s/c is 3.3lbs.trying to attach pictures so please bare with me.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

My smallest is Nomo at 5 5 1/2 my biggest ones are between 10 and 12.They are Radar(Nomo's daddy) Boo and Rascal.Rascal is on a weight lose food and is loosing weight slowy.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

Bambam weighs in at around 8-8.5 and Lucy hovers right around 3.5. Lucy is really tall and skinny and bam is bulkier. both best dogs ever!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

Here they are!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm not a "current" member here anymore, but my Jade would be the smallest full blood Chi here on the boards. Little Quigley would follow behind her. Haven't seen recent pics or updates on Dottie (still a puppy though?), not able to check in here often due to health problems. But I would say she would be next, followed by Lacey (also still a puppy?), Bijou & my Gia. I'm not current on any of the new members or their pups, so this would just be from my knowledge of a few months back. Hope everyone is doing well! : )

Pics of Jade taken just a few minutes ago. Jade is 2 years and 4 months old. And doing 100% fantastic!!! 










She stands about 5 inches tall to the top of her back. 










God bless you all and take care!! xoxoxox


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice to see you, T. And sweet little Jade.  So sorry about the health problems. I hope things get better, hun. xx


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Me, too! I want to kiss that sweet little one!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies! : ) She's a little Angel!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Right now bunny only weighs 3.5 ounces. LOL


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> I'm not a "current" member here anymore, but my Jade would be the smallest full blood Chi here on the boards. Little Quigley would follow behind her. Haven't seen recent pics or updates on Dottie (still a puppy though?), not able to check in here often due to health problems. But I would say she would be next, followed by Lacey (also still a puppy?), Bijou & my Gia. I'm not current on any of the new members or their pups, so this would just be from my knowledge of a few months back. Hope everyone is doing well! : )
> 
> Pics of Jade taken just a few minutes ago. Jade is 2 years and 4 months old. And doing 100% fantastic!!!
> 
> ...


Awww little Jade! :hello1:
Glad to see you post! I'm not a regular member here either anymore due to enjoying the real world..  This summer has been fantastic!! 

I did think Jade and then Quigly  

Love the tiny fur babies! hope to see you post more!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

T T T Really, so many have missed you and the wees. I am so glad you posted. Nobody could find you for the reunion thread. What happen. I hope things are OK. And pictures of Jade.... swooooon

Just got so excited to see your post didn't read the thread. After going back to read it.....So sorry to hear of health problems T. Prayers and many (((((HUGS))))) for you. I hope you keep posting a little more. 



TLI said:


> Thank you ladies! : ) She's a little Angel!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey T! Glad to see your Jade, she is just so adorable. Sorry you are not feeling well.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello to all of you wonderful ladies!!! : ) xoxoxox I've missed you all as well! Unfortunately I have injured my back and neck and not allowed to sit at the computer for long periods of time. Dr. said no more than 5 minutes a few times a day. They are trying to keep me from ending up having to have back surgery, but it's been a long haul. My Dad has also been in the hospital twice in the last few months. Has 2 surgeries coming up soon. My youngest is still playing tourney softball, so that keeps us non-stop busy. Headed to Tennessee in less than 2 weeks for Nationals. All of the Wees are doing fabulous!!! They have been so helpful through all of my back problems. Always there to cheer Mama up. Have had to spend quite a bit of time laying flat on my back. Been in the ER twice in 2 weeks. Big ole' mess! They tell me to hang in there, it's a slow healing process, but they are very hopeful. I keep trudging along the best I can. Thank you all for the well wishes. I think about you guys daily. I will do my best to check in as I can and keep you all updated. Love, hugs and kisses to you guys! xoxoxoxox Hope you all are doing awesome, and kiss those sweet little Angels for me!!!! : )


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw T, I'm so sorry about your back and neck, how awful! I'm glad you have the wees to cheer you up.  Sending love and hugs, feel better soon! xx


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sparkles is 2 pounds 8 oz. full grown. I found out My breeder lied to me about Chanels age and estimated adult weight. She only weighs 1 pound 1 oz. and my Vet said by her length she should end up about 5-6 pounds. She is too thin according to my vet so she gets 2 extra meals besides her free feeding kibbles. A bowl of oatmeal with honey and butter. (never heard of that b4) and a portion of boiled chicken which I do any way. I am in love with her already so if I dont have another tiny treasure I am fine with it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

TLI said:


> Hello to all of you wonderful ladies!!! : ) xoxoxox I've missed you all as well! Unfortunately I have injured my back and neck and not allowed to sit at the computer for long periods of time. Dr. said no more than 5 minutes a few times a day. They are trying to keep me from ending up having to have back surgery, but it's been a long haul. My Dad has also been in the hospital twice in the last few months. Has 2 surgeries coming up soon. My youngest is still playing tourney softball, so that keeps us non-stop busy. Headed to Tennessee in less than 2 weeks for Nationals. All of the Wees are doing fabulous!!! They have been so helpful through all of my back problems. Always there to cheer Mama up. Have had to spend quite a bit of time laying flat on my back. Been in the ER twice in 2 weeks. Big ole' mess! They tell me to hang in there, it's a slow healing process, but they are very hopeful. I keep trudging along the best I can. Thank you all for the well wishes. I think about you guys daily. I will do my best to check in as I can and keep you all updated. Love, hugs and kisses to you guys! xoxoxoxox Hope you all are doing awesome, and kiss those sweet little Angels for me!!!! : )


Wow T! You have been through it! Sorry to hear about your sweet dad and his problems too. Take care and I hope you are on the mend soon. We will be here when you have the time and go-ahead from the docs to come back.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I have to say that I have too very big chis. 
Frankie weighs 9 lbs. and he does not have one ounce of fat on him, he is just perfect. 
Benny weight 14 lbs!!!! He just had his checkup and Dr. says he should be around 12, he is very big build, always has been. We feed Ziwipeak to both. We have been trying to lose, trying more excercise, no treats and less food with green beans, but it is very hard! 
Lynn, please don't feel embarrassed by sweet Jasper. All of us do not have micro mini chis.........


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

pam6400 said:


> Well I have to say that I have too very big chis.
> Frankie weighs 9 lbs. and he does not have one ounce of fat on him, he is just perfect.
> Benny weight 14 lbs!!!! He just had his checkup and Dr. says he should be around 12, he is very big build, always has been. We feed Ziwipeak to both. We have been trying to lose, trying more excercise, no treats and less food with green beans, but it is very hard!
> Lynn, please don't feel embarrassed by sweet Jasper. All of us do not have micro mini chis.........


My moms chi is 8 pounds and he still seems so little to me.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

My smallest is Daisy at 4lbs 7.
Darla is 5lbs, and Dillon 5lbs 3.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Tracy! I will be so happy when all of this resolves. I never knew I could ache this much. :sigh: But it will all get better! 

Thank you all for your well wishes! It means the World to me! My parents having so many health issues really stresses me out. As many of you know they live with me, and are my Rock. I don't even wanna think about what life will be like without them. 

As for Chi's sizes. Jasper is an Angel! Beautiful boy!! Just as precious and loving as any 2 and 3 lb. Chi out there. Before I got a Chi myself, and came to these boards, I never knew what a big deal Chi size was/is. I personally have never gone up to someone and said, "how much does your pup weigh?" It's really pretty easy to gauge size and weight when you have Chi's of your own, so it's never been something that I felt the need to ask. Not only that, I love them all, tiny, small, medium and large. Their size can't, and doesn't make them any more special. I have 4, and my boy who weighs about 4.5 lbs. is the most loving little Angel ever! He wins every heart that meets him. I prefer his size over the girls, honestly. While the itty bitty ones are cute because of their minute size, they will never touch your heart anymore than a larger Chi. That, I truly mean. If you value your pup by it's size, then you got them for all the wrong reasons. Not saying wanting a Chi within standard is a bad thing, it isn't. But if it doesn't work out that way, and many many times doesn't, what difference does it make? And the wildest most craziest thing is how so many people give weights on their Chi’s that are not even close to what they really weigh. What is with that????? Anyway, Chi's come in all shapes and sizes, tiny or large, they are all so very special. <3


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Aw T, I'm so sorry about your back and neck, how awful! I'm glad you have the wees to cheer you up.  Sending love and hugs, feel better soon! xx


Thank you so much, Paula! <3


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey T nice to see you on here.
Just read back and sorry to hear of your back and neck problems.
Lovely to see wee Jade pics aswell.
Hope you feel better soon and can still post now and then till then. xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Terri said:


> Hey T nice to see you on here.
> Just read back and sorry to hear of your back and neck problems.
> Lovely to see wee Jade pics aswell.
> Hope you feel better soon and can still post now and then till then. xx


Thank you Terri! xoxoxox I will do my very best to check in. I have not been following Dr's orders today. :wink: :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I do very much miss and love you all! : )


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh and Pam and Lynn, i love your boys!
They really dont look big at all in anyway.
Chis are teeny dogs lets face it lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

TLI said:


> Thank you Terri! xoxoxox I will do my very best to check in. I have not been following Dr's orders today. :wink: :lol:


Oh no bad bad bad girl!
Hope the I T is looking after you.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Terri said:


> Oh and Pam and Lynn, i love your boys!
> They really dont look big at all in anyway.
> Chis are teeny dogs lets face it lol


You are very right, Terri! They don't look big, at all! The whole weight thing is just really silly unless you are showing and they have to be under 6 lbs. And even then, many show dogs are over 6 lbs. So who really gives a rats patoot!?! :lol:



Terri said:


> Oh no bad bad bad girl!
> Hope the I T is looking after you.


:wink: I know. I need to get out of this chair. Time to turn on the TENS unit and relax. 

Yeah, IT is taking good care of me. He is so overprotective! :lol: I feel like an invalid! :lol: He's a good Man!!! <3


----------

